# Could Jon Jones beat Anderson Silva?



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

These two guys are at different places in their careers but they share greatness. Anderson's fought at 205 before, these two could put on a great fight-- but who would win?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Jones is MUCH bigger and he proved his wrestling is good enough to stop the best of the best, I think he would take Anderson down and GnP his way to a stoppage.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Jones is MUCH bigger and he proved his wrestling is good enough to stop the best of the best, I think he would take Anderson down and GnP his way to a stoppage.





lol. bro.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> lol. bro.


Chael Sonnen did it with EASE, Jones is bigger then Sonnen and has shown just as good of wrestling.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Chael Sonnen did it with EASE, Jones is bigger then Sonnen and has shown just as good of wrestling.



Chael's boxing compared to Jones is like mine compared to Edgars. And Vera tied Jones up easily, he just didn't throw any sub attempts, Silva would likely have Jones in a body triangle instantly and work elbows and subs from there.


If Jones wasn't KO'd on the way in he'd be subbed, period.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

IM Completely on the JJ hype Train and i think he will win against Shogun, but id put my money on Anderson if they fought each other now.

Give JBJ another 2 years and id be giving him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Nercay (Feb 10, 2011)

As much as i like JBJ, i can't see him beating Silva, i'd see him getting subbed to be honest.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

YES! Definitely!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I really don't understand people who think Jones can beat Rua but not Anderson

His striking and JJ are weak enough that any small difference between Rua and Anderson's striking and JJ skills is irrelevant when they are both matched up with Jones.

If Anderson is fave against him, Shogun is fave against him, and vice-versa.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I find it interesting that People would pick Jones to beat Silva because "he would take him down" but the same question was posed about Shields and almost everyone picked Silva...

Jones has better hands than Jake but Im telling you at this point in time his striking is not good enough IMO to stand with Silva and he's not better on the ground than Shields.

He _might_ have _slightly_ better takedowns, might but Shields has much better control from top or bottom position than Jones. If Jones takes Silva down Im not sure he wont get submitted, swept or Silva might just stand right back up.

I dont know I just find it odd that Shields is better at what a lot of people here think is the key to Jones beating A.S.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> YES! Definitely!


Yes, this.


----------



## caulomike (Dec 25, 2010)

I think that Silva will have a walk on the park with this match against Jones. He has the experienced and skills to beat Jones.


----------



## MasterYoda (Feb 14, 2011)

What Chael did was to silva with a broken rib and roided up and he still lost because silva has the Heart and Skill of the GOAT. Bones is a great fighter but he still has a long way to go before he can beat Silva or Shogun.


----------



## MMA*Junkie (Feb 11, 2011)

i like both these fighters but i think silva would destroy jones they say silva is deadly at 205 hence what happened to forrest griffin.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Jones would be bigger and have better wrestling, if that alone is enough to beat Silva, then so be it, because at this time, Silva is a LOT better at absolutely everything else.

Let's see Jones beat Rua first before comparing a fantasy match with Silva.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

He could. Hell I could bang emma watson. Could is a fun word that makes many things possible, without being likely. I like "could".


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SM33 said:


> I really don't understand people who think Jones can beat Rua but not Anderson
> 
> His striking and JJ are weak enough that any small difference between Rua and Anderson's striking and JJ skills is irrelevant when they are both matched up with Jones.
> 
> If Anderson is fave against him, Shogun is fave against him, and vice-versa.


Shogun isn't equivalent to Andy anywhere. Watch Forrest/Shogun before he gassed when they were striking then watch Forrest/Andy. 

Does Bones have a shot? Yeah he has a shot but he shouldn't be favored because of the huge gulf of talent when it comes to both BJJ and striking.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> Shogun isn't equivalent to Andy anywhere. Watch Forrest/Shogun before he gassed when they were striking then watch Forrest/Andy.
> 
> Does Bones have a shot? Yeah he has a shot but he shouldn't be favored because of the huge gulf of talent when it comes to both BJJ and striking.


Well the Shogun V Forrest was obviously not the same Shogun we have seen the rest of his career where he is a relentless animal! 

But Shogun and Andy are very very different fights, with many many similarities, if that makes sense! I.e. Both incredible Muay Thai and BJJ but a very different approach of using them. Anderson though, has better boxing than Shogun.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> Well the Shogun V Forrest was obviously not the same Shogun we have seen the rest of his career where he is a relentless animal!
> 
> But Shogun and Andy are very very different fights, with many many similarities, if that makes sense! I.e. Both incredible Muay Thai and BJJ but a very different approach of using them. Anderson though, has better boxing than Shogun.



Anderson may have better hands (although watch Shogun vs Machida I/II, Shogun vs Lil Nog etc) but Shogun has much, much, much better kicks. I'd say their clinch is equal although Shogun has controlled bigger, stronger guys in it.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

See even vs Machida and Lil Nog, his hands were still rather wild in comparison to the clean way Anderson punches. But Shogun definately packs more heat behind his punches.

Andersons long legs also make him dangerous from the clinch, but I do agree, Shoguns clinch is a very dangerous one indeed!

Oh and kicks, I'd say Shogun is more powerful, but Anderson more creative (more variety).


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Does Bones have a shot? Yeah he has a shot but he shouldn't be favored because of the huge gulf of talent when it comes to both BJJ and striking.


Yes and the same thing applies when he's matched with Shogun, which instantly makes it similar to the Anderson fight - Jones is disadvantaged in the same areas against both fighters, is the point I tried to make.

Whatever Shogun and Silva are better or worse at than each other, they should both be similarly favoured/not favoured against Jones.

End of the day, whichever fight it is, all the Jones supporters will still be saying "He can take him down!!!" as if a hiptoss has the power to destroy the world.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Well anyone can beat anyone on any given day but no I wouldn't bet against Silva at the moment.


----------



## SDOTBEATZ (Feb 17, 2011)

I was thinking about this the other day and as much as I like JBJ's style of fighting I don't think he is a spider killer

YET


----------

